# lapto portatil toshiba satellite A200 22c, pantalla en blando



## taul (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, tengo un portatil toshiba satellite A200 22c, bueno de buenas a primeras al encender el mismo , la pantalla enciende con muchas rayas de colores , y despues se pone toda en blanco , pongo una pantalla externa, y la externa funciona bien , he comprado una pantalla nueva y el problema sigue igual,¿sera de la inverter? o que puede ser, quien me puede ayudar . Un saludo
que mas devo de revisar


----------



## eLBARDOS (Abr 9, 2011)

Que tal!

   Verifica el conector de pantalla, en este caso el de motherboard, verifica que no este falsos presentes. En casos extremos seria conveniente medir las señales que hay en el conector de la pantalla: Data(3.3v), Clock(4.0volts), Vcc. Una limpieza al conector ayudaria! 

Saludos y comenta como vas con la falla!


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 9, 2011)

¿Y el flex? Debe estar cortado.


----------



## Isaias Alvarez (Sep 14, 2011)

Resulta que en esta computadora de pronto me empezaron a salir letras blancas,entre directamente al bios alli verifque que no reconocia el disco C resulta que destape la computadora para sacar y revisar el disco,lo probe en un adaptador ID/Sata externo para probar si eldisco funcionaba resulta que no funciono,entonces al armar nuevamente el teclado,la computadora no me reconoce el teclado ni la pantalla solo presenta luces de encendido.

Alguienme podria ayudar como arreglar este problema?? no se a que se debe esto y me tiene preocuado creo q la arruine mas de lo q estaba...

Alli disculpen si cambie de tema aun no tengo privilegios para hacer preguntas soy nnuevoen este foro ayudenme con la consulta..


----------

